# Value of a 6 yo Moots VaMoots?



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Looking at a '99 or '00 VaMoots, seller indicates it's in perfect condition with about 3K miles on it. I consider the wheels and gruppo to be strip-offs. I'll eBay them, and have a pretty good idea what I'll get for them. It's harder to get an idea of the value of the frame and fork (Reynolds Ouzo Pro). There aren't a lot of comparables on eBay. Everyone I've talked to who has owned a VaMoots has loved it, but it's hard to say whether the frame is worth $800, $1200, $1500 or what.

Any input? Anyone bought/sold something comparable recently? I love Ti bikes, but there are a lot of them sitting on eBay right now with minimal bids.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

1" hs?


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> 1" hs?


I believe so. If I understand correctly, they switched over in 02 or so.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

633 said:


> I believe so. If I understand correctly, they switched over in 02 or so.


Well even though the 1 1/8th thing isn't too important unless you are a heavy rider on a large frame, it does/will limit your fork options and I think it hurts the value--and should be a good negogiating point. I'd say it's worth no more than $1k but I'm cheap. Also depends on size--the smallest and largest frames are often tougher to sell and fetch less $$$ than the 55, 57 etc. frames.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*my rule for nice bikes on ebay*

used is 1/3 new. 
if it is in excellent shape, i don't care if it is 10 or 1500 miles.
same for complete bike--4500 new with chorus 10 means i will go 1500. 

if it is a dream bike for you or something really sets it apart (rare color you love, serious upgrade to wheels, etc) then add to that--maybe go 1/2 new.
if i could actually go see and ride it (can you) then i'd go higher

this assumes you can live without it--because you do have to wait for the deal to arrive

now if you subtract your ebay sale of the parts and get to that sort of number, then i'd say you won't do better.

moots do look nice, so if that is what you like, go for it. you'd likely be able to sell it for what you pay (or close to it)

jim


----------



## Rusty Coggs (Jan 28, 2004)

*Really??*



jimcav said:


> used is 1/3 new.
> if it is in excellent shape, i don't care if it is 10 or 1500 miles.
> same for complete bike--4500 new with chorus 10 means i will go 1500.


 No She!T?? Which tablet is that written on?


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*So your the guy who bids on my frames....*

Until halfway through the week and then stops!

So have you won anything yet?


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*rusty--are you a "crossfire" watcher or something?*

i said "MY RULE" how bout a little separation of church and misquotes.
feel free to ignore it (my rule that is). it works for me, you just have to wait for the deal--in fact, here is how well since 2000, when i paid FULL PRICE for a litespeed saber/ultegra/spinergy spox from NYTRO, which was TOO SMALL--had to sell it on ebay, and then got a kestrel on ebay after getting properly sized on the kestrel at nytro.
Got hooked on bikes and cycling.
I don't have all these--pretty much have to sell at tax time or some other financial crunch each year, but every winter i get a "new" bike for x-mas.

kestrel 500sci dura ace 9, corima CF wheels, $1700
Litespeed liege with dura ace 9, ksyrium SSC-1750
colnago titanio with record 9, record/open pro--$1200
colnago c40 record 8 shamal-2000
coppi ksc with dura ace9 and ksyrium ssc-1700
moser tk1 with chorus 10 and chorus/velocity aerohead-1650
bianchi boron XL chorus 10, am classic/velocity aerohead-1400
waterford 1200, chorus/record 10, record open pro $800 (best deal)
pinarello opera record 10, ksyrium ssc-$1500
calfee tetra pro--900 for frame fork.headset
moser tk1 frame/fork only 200
coppi genius carbon frame 300

All were in pristine shape except the coppi genius with low low miles. with the exception of having to buy one saddle and a different stem, they required nothing. 

happy riding and good luck to 633 on his moots
jim


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the input, guys. I didn't buy it. The seller didn't get any bids with an opening price of $2K, and a higher reserve. I offered him $1500 for it, and came up to $1650, but the lowest he would go was $1800. Fair enough. Can't always find agreement.

It was equipped with DA 9 and Mavic Heliums, which I'd have sold off, and figured I'd net about $400 for the group and $100 for the wheels after fees and such, meaning I was offering $1150 for the frame and fork. I wanted it, but wasn't willing to go any higher than that. I have normally gotten very good deals buying on eBay, but overpaid for my Airborne Zeppelin last fall when my Lemond got crunched and I had to get something on short notice and didn't have a whole lot to compare it to. I paid $2400 for it with Campy Record and a Proton wheelset, and I don't think I could get more than $1800 out of it today. The frame rides really nicely, but it's a touch large for me. I'd like to replace it, but only if I buy something I'm sure I can get my money back out of it I need to sell it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*keep looking if you can make do with the airborne*

when i bought my titanio, it was only because I missed a classified ad for a vamoots with dura ace for 1350 (that was a crazy deal--it sold the day of the ad).
having since ridden the titanio and liege, i've decided for me titanium just does not do anything for me to make it worth the cost--i doubt i'd keep a bike long enough for the corrosion factor to matter, and my calfee is very light and comfy.
you'll find one if that is what you really want
it is good you set a limit for yourself--it is easy to get caught up in the thrill of a new bike.

best of luck to you.
jim


----------

